# fertilizer for my plants!



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i found this green green lucky bamboo fertilizer in a cupboard. and i was wondering if it could be used for my plants in my tank, i dont know what plants i have but ones swords and the others are long leafs that grow to about a foot long. do you think this fertilizer would work for these plants? i looked it up and it says its plant food.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

More then likely not, those ferts are high in nitrates and will mess with the fish in a bad way.

IF you use non aquatic ferts use JOBE' sticks. they are 100% aquarium safe.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

the ingredients are posted here; Green Green Bonsai / Lucky Bamboo Fertilizer ( 10 bottles )


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

"Ingredients: Total Nitrogen (TN) 0.005% Ammoniacal Nitrogen 0.003% Nitrate Nitrogen 0.002% Available Phosphate (p2O5) 0.01% Soluble Potash (K2O) 0.02% Drived from: Ammonium Nitrate, Ammonium Phosphate, Potassium Nitrate, Calcium Phosphates 1 bottle contains 1.23 fl oz (36ml)."

I can say for certain NONE of my liquid aquarium ferts or dry ferts have that much ammonium and nitrates in them. I really would NOT use the stuff. Bamboo and Bonsai's are what I consider a bog plant, the roots need to stay wet while the top is dry. ALOT of that stuff is already in the water with the broken down food and waste in the tank.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

alright. thanks a lot. im going to lfs in like 7 hours. haha. so ill be getting fertilzer there. any recommended brands that are safe for my fish and grow plants like crazy?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In my fledgling plant days I got good results using Jungle Brand products, but SeaChem also makes some good root tabs and stuff. API LeafZone works well too.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks. ill be sure to look at all of the products


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

37tall said:


> i found this green green lucky bamboo fertilizer in a cupboard. and i was wondering if it could be used for my plants in my tank, i dont know what plants i have but ones swords and the others are long leafs that grow to about a foot long. do you think this fertilizer would work for these plants? i looked it up and it says its plant food.


Keep it simple

the best fertilizer for your aquatic plants is your fish. Forget the lucky bamboo stuff.


my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, Bob is 100% right, K.I.S.S. and not the band.

I use ferts in my high tech tank but my other tanks get nothing but dookie and food waste.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My 29 tall gets ferts and the plants grow almost too well. My 10 gallon has CO2 and a 48 Watt T5HO, but no fertz, and my 3 gallon has nothing. All grow plants very well, it's just that they grow bigger and faster with high-tech vs. low tech, especially in the fertz department.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I went a long time without buying any type of liquid fert before I moved on to more hi-tech requirements. I will say that although your fish and uneaten food will provide enough for your plants to thrive (from a fert perspective), I will say though that without a doubt, they grew better and looked better WITH ferts. More green and faster growth. Reminded me of how you can tell the diff between a lawn that has been fed or not. Of course, certain plants will look the same no matter what, which I think has much to do with it. For example, pick any sword plant, no much diff with or without ferts. But...move to most stems and they will respond better with some type of fert - IME. 

The Seachem and other liquid ferts though are a big waste of money and are mostly water. Go to aquariumfertilizer.com and pick this stuff Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix,, mix with water like it says to, add 1 drop per gallon once a week, and sit back watch the difference. It cost $12 and depending on the size of the tank will last 1-2yrs. None of that liquid stuff is worth the money, IMO. This mix has EVERYTHING your plants need. No need to buy different brands every few months to get different responses, this covers it all. I had excellent results with it and it didn't drain my wallet like all the other stuff mentioned.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use this one: Plant Nutrition Liquid It's been fantastic so far. My plants were turning yellow before I started using it and I noticed after the first dosing that they greened right back up!


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for your 2 cents. i bought fertilizer that the lfs said worked very well. and i bought 15 feeder fish for my oscar, first time seeing him eat them! very exciting, he ate 3 and the 2 more are missing half of their bodies. hes a vicious fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The thing to remember about the liquid ferts is it has a tiny amount of fert in the bottle and then the rest is water. Cost being $12-14 for the avg size has you buying a new bottle every 3-4 months, depending on size of tank. The link I posted provides you everything the plant needs (macros, micros, and trace elements - most liquid ferts do not) and you're the one adding the powder to water and mixing to create your own liquid fert. It will last 5-10x longer and you only pay the $12-15 once. If you progress in this hobby and continue in your want for more planted tanks and even have ambition to move to hi-tech tanks one day, it is a stepping stone to the next level of plant care. Even if you don't have that desire, the cost saving alone is enough to try it especially if you are taking care of more than one planted tank. Personally, I only saw little changes in my plants until I started using it and I was using SeaChem Flourish.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

all these fellers are right. there are many ways you can get nutrients into your tank. I personally, had to start using ferts and liquid CO2 because my plant growth wasnt doing so well. A few weeks after starting both (more so the liquid CO2 than the ferts though) i noticed the plants take off like they hadnt ever in my tank. They definately got what they needed after this.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i bought seachem flourish excel. and maybe my eyes are playing tricks but the plants look like theyre standing straighter. its too soon to tell ive only added the starting amount and half a cap this morning.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

oh, i thought it said it contained co2, guess not, ive been going to the lfs on a regular basis so ill just pick it up next time i get there. how do you add co2 to it? do you just pour something into the tank or is there tubing and stuff that i need to buy?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

37tall said:


> oh, i thought it said it contained co2, guess not, ive been going to the lfs on a regular basis so ill just pick it up next time i get there. how do you add co2 to it? do you just pour something into the tank or is there tubing and stuff that i need to buy?


Excel is an alternate (to carbon dioxide) source for carbon for plants. It is a liquid you dose.

The CO2 in my tanks comes from the fish.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

alright, i have a good amount of fish in my tank, slighty overstocked if the 1 inch per gallon rule is true. if my oscar gets 10", bichir 12", pleco 18", pleco 6", gourami 6" thats 50 inches of fish in a 37 gallon, i know im going to up grade in the future. so the co2 levels should be fine? next week im going to take a water sample to lfs and get it tested to see if everythings good.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO if the plants and fish are thriving the co2 levels are fine.

If pH is high then co2 is low. 

My tanks have a pH of 8.4-8.8 (api high range test kit) even if they have peat moss in the substrate. But then I also do not have any circulation.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should just get your own test kit.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Its the seachem flourish that is the carbon supplement. Excel is the fertilizer.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

phys said:


> Its the seachem flourish that is the carbon supplement. Excel is the fertilizer.


naa you got that backwards.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, backwards.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

oops.. i blame it on dyslexia.. my bad


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

So if the Jobe plant sticks are ok to use can I just throw 1 in the filter or tank to dissolve and feed the floating plants? I have a heck of a time with Anacaris which I thought was a easy plant?

Is it just me or do we just see Ben and Bob agree on something?, hahahahaha


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

hanky said:


> ...
> 
> Is it just me or do we just see Ben and Bob agree on something?, hahahahaha


*r2

(actually we probably agree on more things then is appears at times.)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Omg the world is ending this year.Ben and Bob agreed...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

look out folks armageddon is comming our way now


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys just randomly respond to 8 month old threads, huh?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I was actually trying to get some help on fertilizers and thought it would be better than starting another thread.
Dont try to change the subject now. we all know you agreed with Bob. you cant hide it any more. Almost brings a tear to our eye.
I may be new to this forum but I was touched by you two coming together


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

oh yeck


----------

